# Nausea



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone else get really severe nausea? I tend to get it if I take immodium and eat a trigger food in the same day....does this happen to anyone? I think it may be because my body is trying to get the food out of my stomach any way that it can.







I was just wondering. Its getting on my nerves and I'm missing as much school w/ the nausea as I do w/ the IBS...which isn't a good thing AT ALL!Help!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Kestrel,I do, especially when I have more severe attacks. You might want to ask your doctor for an occasional anti-nausea drug. I take one a couple times a month to get rid of nausea that's really bad and it helps a lot. Two I can think of are metaclopramide (brand name is Reglan, I think) and the one I'm on, which is ondansetron hydrochloride (brand name is Zofran). The only problem I've had is that Zofran is pretty new on the market and is insanely expensive (I think around $40 a pill) if you don't have insurance, so check on that. This might help.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have bad nausea too. it seems to be worse after i eat food... any food, any amount so they arent my trigger foods. sometimes i just get it out of nowhere also. and i remember posting something about it on the bb a while ago and some guy replied to it saying *nausea isnt a symptom of IBS so you should go to your doctor and talk to them about it*. that is totally not true! i felt like slapping him. i got a pamphlet a while back before i went in for my colonoscopy about IBS and it listed the symptoms that werent very common, but do occur, and nausea was one of them!! i've been on dicylomine <--spelling?? and it seems to have lightened the nausea a bit. i do agree with erinjk about going to see your doc about any meds you can take for it.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooh.. I'm on dicyclomine too, smp.. and didn't know that it helped with nausea! I'm going to have to try that next time.Have you found that it helps with the cramps? I can never tell if it's helping or if they go away by themselves.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

angelrose... i'm not sure if they help with nausea or not, but since i've been taking dicyclomine i havent noticed it very much. maybe it helps??? i'm not sure about the cramps either but i guess it helps for a lot of things other than controlling D.


----------

